# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  κοκατιλ δεν θελει το κλουβι του!!

## thanos1

Έχω ::  ::  ::  ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ. Εγω το εχω 2 μηνες ,αυτο ειναι 7 μηνων. Μεσα σε 3 εβδομαδες απο τοτε που το πηρα το εβγαλα εξω απο το κλουβι. Αυτο το μηνα καταφερα να του λεω ελα και αφτο να ερχετε απο μεγαλη αποσταση περιπου 9 μετρα. Τωρα τελευταια δεν μπαινει στο κλουβι του γιατι? κανω 15 λεπτα για να το βαλω μεσα στο κλουβι. Ενω πιο παλια εμπενε κατευθιαν μονο του. Τωρα γιατι το κανει αυτο? ::

----------


## δημητρα

γιατι τιυ αρεσει η ελευθερια

----------


## thanos1

ναι ομως λιγες εβδομάδες πρίν εμπενε στο κλουβι του απο μονο του

----------


## moutro

Γιατί δεν ένιωθε τόσο άνετα έξω. Είναι και η εφηβεία στη μέση... Μην ανησυχείς αν συνεχίσεις να το βγάζεις και να κάνεις υπομονή να μπει οπότε πεινάσει, θα καταλάβει ότι το κλουβί είναι το καταφύγιο του και ότι δεν του στερεί την ελευθερία και θα μπαίνει μια χαρά!!!

----------


## olga

Το καλόμαθες το πουλάκι και δεν θέλει να μπαινει μέσα αφου περναει καλα έξω απο το κλουβι!

----------


## thanos1

Οκ σας ευχαριστω

----------

